# Pcd 1/9/14



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm scheduled to pick up my F30 335i M Sport on 1-9. Wondering if anyone else on the board is scheduled for the same date.


----------



## heliochrome85 (Jan 28, 2010)

ill be there 4 days after you to finally pick up my 328i M Sport.


----------



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

heliochrome85 said:


> ill be there 4 days after you to finally pick up my 328i M Sport.


Congrats! The wait is killing me. Could be driving my car now if I took regular delivery at my dealer but I hear so many good things about PCD so I decided to wait.

I'll try to post about my PCD experience before you get yours.


----------



## Bimmervert (Nov 8, 2011)

I am scheduled to pickup on the 9th as well. That's awesome what are you picking up? I am getting a redelivery of my 535xi after my European delivery


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Bimmervert (Nov 8, 2011)

Ess Sorry didn't see your post well !! See you there $!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

